# interfun -> dtms -> nexnet -> saf -> accumio



## hans12 (13 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach nun 1 1/2 Jahren kommt wieder Bewegung in das Spiel!

Zur Erinnerung:
Im August 2002 haben wir uns einen Dialer von Interfun eingefangen, was mit 40,90 Euro netto zu Buche schlug.

Ich habe bei der Telekom und später Nexnet wiedersprochen und einen kostenlosten EVN sowie eine genaue Erläuterung des "Mehrwehrtes" angefordert. Im Übrigen natürlich nicht gezahlt, den Vertragsabschluss bestritten etc.
Dummerweise habe ich damals nicht Anzeige erstattet. Das dürfte sich jetzt wohl als Fehler bemerkbar machen. (oder kann ich das jetzt noch nachholen? Den Dialer und die Lock-Mail habe ich noch irgendwo)

Der letzte Kontakt war im Januar 2003 mit SAF: man wolle meine Angaben prüfen und Nachforschungen anstellen.

Danach: Stille.

Nun auf einmal kommt Nexnet und bringt den EVN. Der ist natürlich insofern unbrauchbar, als dass die Zielrufnummer per XXX unkenntlich gemacht ist. Auch gibt es keinerlei Information über den "Unterhaltungsdienst", wie z.B. dessen Betreiber.
Immerhin weiss ich nun, daß die Verbindung immerhin 19:32 Minuten bestand. Leider hat meine Frau damals wohl nicht den Wechsel der Verbindung von DSL nach ISDN gemerkt...   

Und jetzt (Juni 2004) schreibt mir eine Firma "accumio", dass ich doch endlich an sie zahlen soll.



> Sehr geehrter Herr hans12,
> in oben genannter Angelegenheit sthe derzeit ein Betrag in Höhe von
> 
> EUR 62,38
> ...


Teilzahlungen habe ich natürlich nie geleistet, also nur ein Formbrief ohne wirkliche Prüfung des Sachverhalts. Eine Zahlkarte lag natürlich auch bei.

Laut Info aus dem Internet ist Accumio eine Tochter der SAF. Auf dem Briefbogen prangt noch direkt unter dem Firmennamen in rot: "Vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Mannheim zugelassen." (Man scheint gelernt zu haben)

Auf den Seiten im Internet wird dann noch bei potenziellen Auftraggebern damit geworben, daß man einen bundesweiten Aussendienst habe, der bei den Schuldnern persönlich vorstellig wird, um den Druck zu erhöhen.

Bin mal gespannt, wann einer bei mir auf der Matte steht...

Hat sonst schonmal jemand Kontakt zu diesem Verein gehabt, bzw. nähere Infos bzw. Anregungen?

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, was ich nun tun soll:

- einfach aussitzen und auf den Mahnbescheid warten, oder

- auch diesem Verein wieder schreiben und alle Informationen anfordern, bzw. die Rechtmäßigkeit bestreiten etc.

Was meint ihr hier dazu?

Gruß,
  Hans


----------



## sascha (13 Juni 2004)

In Sachen Interfun müsste doch eigentlich ein Strafverfahren laufen, oder? Nicht umsonst saß der GF ein halbes Jahr in U-Haft. Ich werd mal bei der StA (war das Koblenz oder Kassel?) nachfragen, wie da der Stand ist. Kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern...


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2004)

@ Sascha

Ab nach *Kassel* mit der Frage.


@ Hans12


Einen kurzen Dreizeiler  als Fax mit dem Hinweis, dass der Vorgang bereits bei der SAF vorläge und da noch einige Fragen offen seien und im übrigen in der Sache alles bereits vorgetragen.


----------



## hans12 (13 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Einen kurzen Dreizeiler  als Fax mit dem Hinweis, dass der Vorgang bereits bei der SAF vorläge und da noch einige Fragen offen seien und im übrigen in der Sache alles bereits vorgetragen.



Werde ich so machen. Ausserdem werde ich mal fragen, wieso jetzt auf einmal accumio Geld haben will. Bisher waren das ja Nexnet und SAF. 
Ich bitte einfach mal um ausführliche Erläuterung, WER denn nun WOFÜR Geld haben will. 
Wie setzen sich denn z.B. die 62,38 Euro zusammen?

Die machen sich die Sache ziemlich einfach. Immerhin drohen sie nicht mit irgendwas. Das "Bedrohliche" habe ich mir ja selbst aus dem Internet besorgt...

Lohnt es sich eigentlich noch, mit meinem Fall auch an die Staatanwaltschaft wo auch immer heran zu treten?

Auf jeden Fall besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Gruß,
  Hans


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2004)

Strafanzeige kann man immer noch machen.

Die Strafanzeige ergänzen mit einem *Strafantrag*, jeweils unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strafanzeige ergänzen mit einem *Strafantrag*, jeweils unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten.


  Ähh, wo ist da der Unterschied???  :gruebel: 

Freundlicherweise hat accumio ja eine Frist bis 24.06.04 eingeräumt. Das gibt mir noch etwas Bedenkzeit.
Jetzt muß ich nämlich noch Köfferchen und Computer packen, da morgen sehr früh mein Flieger nach Berlin geht...

Gruß,
  Hans


----------



## sascha (13 Juni 2004)

> Strafantrag - Strafanzeige
> 
> "Strafanzeige":
> Mitteilung des Verdachts einer Straftat mit der Anregung, deren Verfolgbarkeit zu überprüfen. Kann von jedermann bei Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei oder Amtsgericht erstattet werden (§ 158 I 1. Variante StPO).
> ...



Quelle: http://www.justiz.bayern.de/olgn/buergerinfo/fachbegriff/pr_fachbegriffe.htm


----------



## hans12 (3 Juli 2004)

Vor fast 2 Wochen habe ich (wie oben vorgeschlagen) an accumio geschrieben und auf SAF verwiesen.

Jetzt habe ich von accumio ein identisches Schreiben wie oben in meinem ersten Posting beschrieben bekommen. Nur das Absendedatum und die Fristsetzung sind aktualisiert.

Betrag, Buchungskonto, Aktenzeichen etc. sind alle identisch. :gruebel: 

Was wollen die mir jetzt damit sagen? Das sie ihre eigene EDV nicht im Griff haben? Bekomme ich diese Schreiben jetzt monatlich?
Soll ich jedes mal zurück schreiben, daß ich mit accumio keine Verbindung habe / wünsche?

Man scheint mit Mahnungen eine Menge Geld verdienen zu können. Wenn ich mir den ganzen Schriftverkehr so ansehe...
Und das alles für ursprünglich 40 Euro. Schon erstaunlich, wer da alles dran verdienen will. Ob Interfun damals seinen Anteil bekommen hat?

Wenn nicht, dürfte man mir den auch nicht in Rechnung stellen.
Wenn doch, hat man Geld für eine vermutlich illegale Handlung eingetrieben. Ansatz für "Geldwäsche"?  

Den jetzigen Brief von accumio werde ich wohl einfach aussitzen. Mal schauen, was als nächstes kommt.
Oder sollte ich doch nochmal in ein Einschreiben oder Computer-Fax (wird sowas anerkannt?) investieren?

 :schreiben: 

naja, die Frist läuft ja wieder 2 Wochen. Noch etwas Zeit zum überlegen...

Ciao,
 H.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

Es ist interessant, wie uralt Forderungen den Eintreiber wechseln. Ich sehe das analog den Hamburger Connections - und würde das aussitzen, bis zum Mahnbescheid. Hier wird Druck aufgebaut, dem doch nicht wenige unterliegen.
Zur Interfun kann getrost daran erinnert werden, dass diese Firma voriges Jahr von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden "kalt beerdigt" wurde und deren Geschäftsführer ein halbes Jahr in U-Haft saß. Das Ganze wahrscheinlich sogar wegen derartigen Abrechnungen, wie sie Hans12 erhalten hat. Gerade deshalb und weil es dann auch noch das berühmte  BGH-Urteil  gibt, würde ich mich an Hans12´s Stelle kaum einschüchtern lassen.
Und was die versäumte Strafanzeige von Hans12 betrifft, so kann man hier wieder gut sehen, dass die parallel zum zivilen Forderungsmanagement läuft. Selbst im krassen Fall Interfun, bei Hans12, wurd die zivile Forderung durch die eingeleiteten strafprozessualen Maßnahmen überhaupt nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## hans12 (8 Juli 2004)

*nur noch die Hälfte*

Heute hat accumio tatsächlich auf mein Schreiben reagiert!



> ... und teilen Ihnen nach Rücksprache mit unserer Auftraggeberin mit, dass die hier zu Grunde liegende Forderung nach wie vor in voller Höhe berechtigt ist.
> 
> Die Leistungsdaten sind laut Auskunft der Firma nexnet GmbH eindeutig, fehlerfrei und in voller Höhe entstanden. Unsere Auftraggeberin ist jedoch an einer außergerichtlichen Einigung interessiert, so dass sie sich bereit erklären würde die Angelegenheit nach Zahlung eines Betrages in Höhe von 31,30 Euro als erledigt anzusehen.


Obwohl also alles seine Richtigkeit hat, und auch gar keine Zweifel an der Höhe und Berechtigung bestehen, verzichtet man mal eben auf 50% der Forderung.
Bei all dem Aufwand, den die schon hatten wird das Geschäft immer schlechter. Das kann nur bedeuten, dass Interfun kein Geld gesehen hat.

Nun, auch ich bin an einer aussergerichtlichen Lösung interessiert: Nexnet braucht nur zu 100% verzichten. :bang: 

Beigelegt war noch eine Kurzinformation mit großformatigem blutrotem Pfeil: man habe das Mandat der SAF übernommen und alle Zahlungen sollen nun auf ein anderes Bankkonto gehen. Und das, ohne das mir Nachteile entstehen!   

Aber bevor mir der eigentliche Forderungsinhaber (muß mal nachsehen, wer das eigentlich sein will) nicht entsprechende Infos gibt, gibt´s schonmal gar nichts. Kann ja jeder kommen.

Noch´n Grund, nicht zu zahlen.

Mal schauen, wie das weiter geht.
Immerhin ist accumio nicht so schreibfaul wie seine Auftraggeber und Kumpane.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

*interfun*

hallo miteinander!

ich bin auch ein interfun "Geschädigter". Ich genau diese Prozedur wie hier auch schon meine Vorredner hinter mir----nach Zahlungsaufforderungen der SAF jetzt eine "Anfrage" der accumbio, "wie den der Sachverhalt aus meiner Sicht wäre".
Ich habe per Fax geantwortet, (dasselbe Schreiben, welches ich auch schon 3!!! Mal in gleicher Form an die SAF geschrieben hatte--nach deren ähnlicher Aufforderung), daß ich Anzeige erstattet habe (bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Bremen) und das ich weiteren Kontakt nicht wünsche.
Ich warte somit jetzt ---nach ca. 1,5 Jahren---erneuert auf Zahlungsaufforderungen?????
Ich habe irgentwo gelesen (auf diesen Seiten) das die Firma Nexnet nicht berechtigt ist, Inkasso für Interfun zu betreiben.
Gilt das auch für die accumbio und SAF--die ja von Nexnet beauftragt worden sind. Bei mir ist immer die Rede von der "Forderungssache NEXNET".
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Viele Grüße aus Bremen! :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*accumio*

Von mir will accumio 80 Euros. Die werden sie aber nicht kriegen.
Die ursprüngliche Forderung stellte damals Callando auf. Ein frei erfundener Betrag, dem ich widersprach. Gleichzeitig gab ich Callando die Gelegenheit die Forderung zu beweisen. Als Antwort kam ein Standardschreiben mit wirrem Inhalt. Also bis heute hat Callando die Forderung nicht bewiesen. Stattdessen forderte nexnet das Geld von mir. Da alles was ich von nexnet an "Werbebriefen" bekam, in der Ablage "rund" landete, haben die schließlich aufgegeben. Jetzt ist accumio dran. Und nun folgt das gleiche Spiel wieder -> Ablage "rund"!

Meiner Meinung nach reicht es aus, von demjenigen, der die Forderung über Verbindungkosten geltend macht,  den lückenlosen Nachweis dieser Forderung zu verlangen. Wird dieser nicht erbracht, so existiert keine Forderung! Die Inkassobüros handeln dann alle rechtswidrig. Deshalb: -> Ablage "rund".  Über diese Leute kann ich nur noch lachen.

Das ganze System ist auf Einschüchterung aufgebaut. Und so mancher gerät ins Wanken. Die Schreiben von diesen Inkassobüros sind doch weniger Wert, als das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Leute nehmt es gelassen, es gibt schönere Dinge, als sich über solche Abzocker aufzuregen. 

Joe


----------



## rlinden (19 März 2006)

*Re: accumio*



			
				Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze System ist auf Einschüchterung aufgebaut. Und so mancher gerät ins Wanken. Die Schreiben von diesen Inkassobüros sind doch weniger Wert, als das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Leute nehmt es gelassen, es gibt schönere Dinge, als sich über solche Abzocker aufzuregen.


Völlig korrekt und grundsätzlich empfehlenswert!

Die Damen und Herren können Mahnungen schreiben bis sie schwarz werden und Inkasso-Büros beauftragen bis zum abwinken. Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid vorliegt (dem man widersprechen kann), ist das ganze Papier ein Fall für den Mülleimer. Natürlich, sofern man tatsächlich zu Unrecht abkassiert werden soll.


----------



## Franziska (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: interfun -> dtms -> nexnet -> saf -> accumio*

Es gab Forderungen aus Avanio, Callando, Nexnet, die dann Accumio geltend machte.

Im Mai 2007 hatte ich mit 3 Mails mit diversen Anlagen versucht, Accumio den Sachverhalt und meine Zahlungsunlust zu erklären.

Jetzt, am 26.10.2007 kamen 3 Lesebestätigungen mit hoher (!) Priorität .

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich aber schon 3 Schreiben von einer Kanzlei W & R, Mannheim.
Zwei habe ich abgeheftet, beim letzten habe ich die Annahme verweigert.

Welcher von beiden ist wohl der größere [.....]?

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (2 November 2007)

*AW: interfun -> dtms -> nexnet -> saf -> accumio*



> ... beim letzten habe ich die Annahme verweigert.


Der Brief war ziemlich dick.
Könnte mir vorstellen, daß der "Muster-Mahnbescheid" drin war.
Scheint Schule zu machen.


----------



## dori (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: interfun -> dtms -> nexnet -> saf -> accumio*

Hallo wehr kann mir schnell helfen habe heute ein schreiben von 
accumio finace services gmbh bekommen  wer weiß über die


----------

